# Ndiswrapper?



## frito (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a wireless card which i have to use ndiswrapper to make work in Linux. The card (TrendNet ____ I forget model number) is not supported directly by FreeBSD. Is there an ndiswrapper equivalent in FreeBSD?


----------



## Andrius (Dec 2, 2008)

Read the handbook, thanks.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------



## drip (Jan 30, 2009)

*noob question*

How do i find? 

Windows XP driver binary (.SYS extension)
Windows XP driver configuration file (.INF extension)

for Atheros AR5BXB72..


----------



## lme@ (Jan 30, 2009)

drip said:
			
		

> How do i find?
> 
> Windows XP driver binary (.SYS extension)
> Windows XP driver configuration file (.INF extension)
> ...



On the installation CD of your wireless device...


----------



## drip (Jan 30, 2009)

*i'll check it out later*



			
				lme@ said:
			
		

> On the installation CD of your wireless device...



thnx lme, i'll check it out later on my driver cd...by the way, is Atheros AR5BXB72 supported by the current atheros Freebsd driver?


----------



## rage (Feb 1, 2009)

read man ath


----------

